# Subs Needed for North Suburbs - Illinois



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

We are in need of sub-contractors - We only service Commercial properties, TOP pay, payouts two weeks from storm. We only service "ZERO" tolerance properties. We are also seeking equipment operators with experience (skid steers & wheel loaders)

Call or email
847-446-8316 extension # 414


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

acs powerwash;598573 said:


> We are in need of sub-contractors - We only service Commercial properties, TOP pay, payouts two weeks from storm. We only service "ZERO" tolerance properties. We are also seeking equipment operators with experience (skid steers & wheel loaders)
> 
> Call or email
> 847-446-8316 extension # 414


Well ..... What exactly is considered North Suburbs - can you limit the scope a tad?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

What cities? What is "TOP PAY"?

I am interested, what is the email to contact you at?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im guessing Glenview in one of his areas.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

stroker79;598884 said:


> Im guessing Glenview in one of his areas.


Stroker .... don't you work for the 'other' guy


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha, yeah, just checkin up on the competition!


----------

